# Habe aber trotzdem ein Problem mit Javascript



## knollinger (11. Feb 2007)

Und hoffe ihr könnt trotzdem helfen ......

......
Hallo Leute!

Ich habe auf der Seite http://mitglied.lycos.de/jackthehacker/Start.htm

ein Problem mit den Links. Ich würde gerne die Fenster die im "Auswahlmenü" unter Sonstiges und Übungen stehen auch im Fenster "Rechts Unten" öffnen lassen. So das der Linkleiste links noch zu sehen ist. Leider komme ich damit nicht ganz zurecht. Der Script lautet:

<FORM>
<SELECT NAME="list">
<OPTION SELECTED VALUE="sonstiges/downloads.htm">downloads
<OPTION SELECTED VALUE="sonstiges/Links.htm">Links
<OPTION SELECTED VALUE="sonstiges/history.htm">History
<OPTION SELECTED VALUE="sonstiges/kontakt.htm">Kontakt
<OPTION SELECTED VALUE="sonstiges/news.htm">Newsletter
<option selected> Bitte wählen </option>
</SELECT>
<INPUT TYPE="BUTTON" VALUE="Und Los!" onClick="top.location.href=this.form.list.options[this.form.list.selectedIndex].value">
</FORM>

Für Sonstiges

Auf der Seite auch bitte mal Übung / Einsätze klicken. Da geht das "Problem" immer. Sonstiges habe ich erst später hinzugefügt.

Danke für eure Hilfe


P.S:Natürlich ist das nur ein Testserver auf dem die Seite Gelagert wird.


----------



## DP (11. Feb 2007)

nach javascript verschoben, auch wenn du _trotzdem_ ein problem mit js hast


----------



## knollinger (12. Feb 2007)

Jo habe aber leider noch keine Antwort . Kennt sich denn keiner damit aus?


----------

